# Looking for an English speaking job in Thessaloniki



## Firebloom (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to ask if anyone knows of any available English speaking jobs in Thessaloniki. If not some tips and trick would also help. Where should I start looking from? dos and don'ts ...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

What is ur education / work background ????

If none, many Romanians work in coffee shops, babysitting, etc.


----------

